# Belkin Wireless G+ Desktop card problems



## mikey086 (Oct 9, 2004)

hi all,

i was wondering if anyone can help me, Well the problem in with my Belkin Wireless G+ Desktop card F5D7001uk (i bought it yesterday) wireless card, i follow the instructions on how to install the card when i shut the comp down and insert the card and after restarting it is meant to install the software but it doesn’t, i have the Belkin Wireless Networking Utility 2.1 bit is doesn’t do anything think 

the specks of my comp is fine XP pro 

if you need more information just ask


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check in Device Manager and see if anything is listed for the card. Do you see any "new hardware" prompts when you startup?


----------



## mikey086 (Oct 9, 2004)

hi thanks for your reply 

yep it is listed under network adapters when i first installed it did come up with the new hardeware found but the card installed its self, it is the software that is the problem it won't install after reboot 

but i now have a nother problem i am doin an xp repair install and it keeps freezing on 34% i am going to repost in to XP help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if a repair fails, you certainly have either corruption or hardware issues.


----------

